# Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren



## heizluefta (17. Dezember 2016)

*Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich mal nach einer Excel Fortbildung in die Excel Formatierungswelt begeben und komme an einer Stelle nicht weiter da zu blöd  !

Ich habe eine Tabelle für Monatsabrechungen erstellt. In den Spalten C, E und G werden dabei Rechnungsposten eingetragen. Nun möchte ich, dass die jeweils anderen Spalten gesperrt und markiert werden, wenn ein Wert in eine Spalte eingetragen wird. Z.B., dass die Spalten E und G (Zeilen 4 bis 33) gesperrt und markiert werden (z.B. ausgegraut) wenn in Spalte C z.B. 34 Euro stehen.

Ich bin noch ein wenig hinterher was Formelnutzung angeht. Daher wäre eine Lösung mit bedingter Formatierung am besten. Wie kann dies gehen ?

LG und schönes Wochenende !

Micha


----------



## Scientist (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren*

Ueber bedingte Formatierungen kann man nur etwas die Optik veraendern.
Zellen lassen sich nur manuell sperren oder ueber ein VBA Skript.

Nachtrag:
Eine Alternative ist mir eingefallen ...
Über "Daten" ->"Datenüberprüfung" koennte man etwas probieren.
Bei "benutzerdefiniert" kann man entsprechend eine Formel als Bedingung eintragen.

Ist nur die Frage, wie die Formel richtig aufgestellt werden muss(relativ und zwei Bedingungen ...)

Nachtrag2:
Mh, wollte erst nicht, aber dann doch: "=ANZAHL2(*Bereich der ersten Zeile*)=0" 
-> Bsp.: wenn die erste Zeile 4 ist: =ANZAHL2(*E4;G4*)=0 für die Spalte C oder =ANZAHL2(C*4;G4*)=0 für Spalte E

Man kann auch eine Fehlermeldung entsprechend editieren.


----------



## heizluefta (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren*

Hi,

vielen Dank schonmal für Deinen Input ! Ich habe das mal ausprobiert. Er sperrt die Zellen. Aber er sperrt alle drei. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Fehler gemacht, keine Ahnung. Aber ich möchte quasi, dass als Beispiel
Zellen D3 und E3 gesperrt werden wenn in C3 bereits ein Eintrag ist. Es geht um Ausgaben. Ich möchte verhindern, dass
Ausgaben aus versehen in die selbe Zeile gesetzt werden obwohl eben eine Ausgabe nur einmel getätigt werden kann.
D.h. ich möchte, dass die jeweils anderen beiden Zellen gesperrt werden, sobal in C3, D3 oder E3 ein Eintrag gesetzt wird.
Habe auch mit der Formel rumprobiert aber er setzt sperrt enteder immer alle drei oder keine.


----------



## heizluefta (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren*

Und noch eine Frage nebenbei: Wenn ich den Blattschutz einrichte, und das gesamte Blatt gegen alle Formen von Änderungen geschutzt habe, außer den Zellen in denen Einträge vorgenommen werden sollen. Wenn ich nun die Formatierung dieser Zellen die bearbeitet werden dürfen sollen zusätzlich schützen möchte, wie kann ich dies bewerkstelligen ? Kann ich zwei Schutzmechanismen einrichten, die sich ergänzen ?

Edit: ich habe natürlich nicht wie gerade gesagt das gesamte Blatt gegen alle Änderungen geschützt. Ich habe alle Zellen/Bereiche ausgewählt, die nicht Felder sind in denen Eintragungen gemacht werden dürfen, und habe diese gegen alles geschützt. Wenn ich aber jetzt bei den übrigen Zellen die Formatierung schützen will, sodass aber trotzdem noch Einträge gesetzt werden dürfen....wie geht das ? Jmd ne Ahnung ?


----------



## Scientist (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Excel bedinngte Formatierung/Datenüberprüfung Zellen Sperren/Markieren*



heizluefta schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank schonmal für Deinen Input ! Ich habe das mal ausprobiert. Er sperrt die Zellen. Aber er sperrt alle drei.
> Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Fehler gemacht, keine Ahnung. Aber ich möchte quasi, dass als Beispiel
> ...



Dann poste mal deine Formeln.
Bei mir sind nur die anderen beiden gesperrt und die mit der Eingabe nicht.


Dein Formatierungsproblem kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen ...
Wenn beim Blattschutz die Zellformatierung nicht extra freigegeben wurde, kann man keine Zellen formatieren, egal ob diese gesperrt sind oder nicht.


----------

